# créer une application pour la barre des menus



## twigster (4 Janvier 2003)

qq pourrait-il me donner des infos, de la doc ou des samples code afin de créer une application pour mettre dans la barre des menus en haut à droite...

Merci


----------



## molgow (5 Janvier 2003)

Pour faire ça, regarde les classes NSStatusBar et NSStatusItem, ou bien jette un coup d'oeil à l'exemple que je viens de mettre en ligne ici. 

Mon exemple a juste un petit problème, il n'est pas possible de bouger le menu.


----------

